# Utorrent



## daraghmac (14 Jan 2009)

Hi, I'm using Utorrent at the moment and I'm new to it, so I'm having one or two problems. I am able to download the torrent for the file I am trying to download and it starts but after about ten minutes just stops. When I quit out of Utorrent and close my broadband connection and then restart both it does the same again. I am getting the torrents from isohunt.com and they usually recently added so there should not be a problem with them.


----------



## Smashbox (14 Jan 2009)

I'm not sure that you can ask people on a public forum about how to successfully download music/movies/stuff illegally?


----------



## Guest128 (14 Jan 2009)

Happens me sometimes as well, im using a mobile broadband provider so it may be related to that.....more annoying than anything else!


----------



## Slaphead (14 Jan 2009)

daraghmac said:


> Hi, I'm using Utorrent at the moment and I'm new to it, so I'm having one or two problems. I am able to download the torrent for the file I am trying to download and it starts but after about ten minutes just stops. When I quit out of Utorrent and close my broadband connection and then restart both it does the same again. I am getting the torrents from isohunt.com and they usually recently added so there should not be a problem with them.



I use utorrent all the time, its just a matter of luck, some files have lots of quick seeders so it goes quick, other dont. I think the more you share may mean the more you get aswell. Just leave it on for a few hr's or overnight and see how much you have, if you've downloaded even a fraction of it it's most likely working fine.


----------



## car (14 Jan 2009)

> I'm not sure that you can ask people on a public forum about how to successfully download music/movies/stuff illegally?



The OP asked about torrents.   Are you saying torrents are illegal? I always thought downloading copyrighted files were illegal not the download method, of which there are better ways than torrents like news groups but thats probably off topic.  

OP, Recently added torrents are not an indicator of how well seeded they are but how and ever,
your router may need to be configured properly, 
your ISP may not allow it depending on who youre with (fair usage policy),  
the seeders may be going off line, 
the tracker server may not be reliable.


----------



## TarfHead (14 Jan 2009)

Torrents are most commonly used for the download of copyrighted material and, as such, discussion of same is probably outlawed under AAM posting guidelines.

It reads like your bb providers is throttling your connection. I know that Clearwire have a policy of preventing such downloads.


----------



## jhegarty (14 Jan 2009)

There is plenty of legal uses for torrent. For example it's the more common way to get linux distributions and lots of software companies are now using them to issue updates for their software.


----------



## Guest128 (14 Jan 2009)

TarfHead said:


> I know that Clearwire have a policy of preventing such downloads.



From a few of my mates reviews of it, ClearWire "broadband" have a policy of preventing any downloads


----------



## briancbyrne (14 Jan 2009)

try www.thepiratebay.org to source torrents - I use them all the time and never have a problem. Do the torrents that you are trying tom download have enough "seeders" ?
Also if you leave it downloading overnight you will increase the download speeds due to the amount of U.S seeders that come on line while you are sleeping


----------



## memeyou (30 Jan 2009)

TarfHead said:


> I know that Clearwire have a policy of preventing such downloads.


 
Clearwire has no such policy as it would be a violation of the First Amendment. Or, at least, it isn't written. They can only legally address the actual abuse / excessive use. I wouldn't have signed on if it did.

The FCC has already stepped in on VOIP practises by Clearwire and it's only a matter of time before the other media are addressed. This month the supreme court has finally killed the 1998 internet censorship law so schools are no longer required to censor their connections (although before it wasn't even enforced - new policy - same as the old policy). The act of enforcing censorship would have been a government-funded violation of American's first amendment rights. I can imagine in a few years TorrentSpy will rise again in a new world without W. in the White House.

Torrents are a system of technology, like the web. It was created in good faith is used by many open source projects to distribute large files.

The flip side is it seems abuse is the only way to get out of the early activation fee. I think customers are abusing it on purpose for that reason alone.


----------

